# fedora 11 and virtualization



## Easy Rhino (Jul 8, 2009)

im having problems running fedora as a host OS. namely, it is the process of bridging my eth0 connection so that that virtual machine gets an IP from the router and it can be accessed from outside the host box. ive read up on libvirt and have bridged a connection but it then disables the same connection. does anyone here run fedora and the out of the box virtualization tools for kvm-qemu ? i can install it with static nat and i dont have to bridge any connections but then nobody outside the host box can access that VM.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 8, 2009)

What VM software?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 8, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> What VM software?



whatever comes with it when you groupinstall 'Virtualization'


----------



## Braveheart (Jul 8, 2009)

i suggest trying VMware instead of just the generic fedora program....


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 8, 2009)

Braveheart said:


> i suggest trying VMware instead of just the generic fedora program....



ive tried vmware and it works fine but im more interested in a slim running machine. anyway, so i bridge the connection successfully but the HOST loses all internet connection and the GUEST has FULL internet! meaning i can ping the GUEST ip from outside HOST box but cannot ping the HOST box from outside.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 8, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> ive tried vmware and it works fine but im more interested in a slim running machine. anyway, so i bridge the connection successfully but the HOST loses all internet connection and the GUEST has FULL internet! meaning i can ping the GUEST ip from outside HOST box but cannot ping the HOST box from outside.



bridging does that.

I don't think you can give it a seperate IP and have both working.

Do you have 2 NIC's by chance? Try bridging one to the router, and then plugging a second in?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 8, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> bridging does that.
> 
> I don't think you can give it a seperate IP and have both working.
> 
> Do you have 2 NIC's by chance? Try bridging one to the router, and then plugging a second in?



ok doing some reading that seems to happen. i have only 1 NIC. i have used vmware i believe which assigned the VM an IP using dhcp from the main router. this was essential because i was able to access the vm from outside the network using port forwarding. i thought i needed to have a bridged connection for this to function properly. NAT is an option but it will not allow outside access!i thought i got it working using vmware or maybe i am going crazy. do you have it running like i want?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 8, 2009)

Bridged is the option you need for complete network access to your virtual machine. At this point you can set a static ip or dhcp on the vm server. I know I've done this successfully on redhat at coop.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 8, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Bridged is the option you need for complete network access to your virtual machine. At this point you can set a static ip or dhcp on the vm server. I know I've done this successfully on redhat at coop.



ok i knew i had to setup a bridged connection. now i know how to set one up but i do not know why it keeps locking me out of eth0 on the host.


----------



## Foxie (Jul 24, 2009)

You need to set up a virtual interface on your host pc. For example eth0:1  so that you have both eth0 and eth0:1 then one will bridge to your VM and the other will allow connections to/from your host pc..

HTH Foxie...


----------

